# Random get to know you question



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

If any of you eat chicken, do you ever feel conflicted? I know I do...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope. I raise, kill and eat my own, so I don't have to feel guilty about eating those raised in horrible conditions in poultry houses. Every bite is guilt free eating!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have to admit, we don't ever eat chicken here at home and I rarely eat it at all ever. I felt too guilty the time I had cooked up chicken to see 6 sets of beady eyes watching me through the kitchen window.  Haven't bought any since and that was 3 yrs ago. Ya, I'm a dork.  Good thing I don't have pet cow hey.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Eat chicken frequently. I have not raised or processed meat birds yet but I would if I ever had more land. I might feel weird at first but as of now I don't. Time will tell I guess


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We raise our own food ... So no, I'm not conflicted.

I want to know what goes into dinner, no matter if it is fruit, a veggie or the meat.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

I admit that the first (and only time so far) I had chicken from our yard it was weird. As I sat at the table watching my family eat it though I felt very peaceful knowing that we had given that rooster a good life and my kids are eating healthy chicken. No hormones, no drugs, and he was raised with love and lots of fresh air. 

I decided right then and there I was going to raise meat birds next year. It's the best thing for my family and my family is the most important thing to me. So although it was hard at first, and maybe I felt a bit compromised, I don't feel that way anymore. 

It's all a personal choice and whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am ok as long as it is canned or boneless. I physically get ill thinking about eating a wing or a roasted chicken. I hate it GAH!!! Used to eat it all the time!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

When the chickens were babies I was cooking a chicken and had a guilty twinge one day but got over that quickly. 

The day my husband and his friend butchered 3 of our roosters did not go as well for me as I had hoped. I tried to be brave and tough but I was bummed out and kept thinking about those cute little baby chicks I hand raised. Same thing happened when I finally ate one of them. But I did eat him. He tasted good. I know in my head that he was awesome chemical and antibiotic free food for my family. That he lived an awesome life here that the chickens from the grocery store certainly don't get. I'm planning on cooking another one of our guys this week. I'm assuming it will be a little easier each time...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope. not one bit. Heck my kids name the roosters "Dinner". My chickens are not pets, they are livestock. I have them with the sole purpose of getting eggs and meat.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I am not conflicted and I do eat chickens. Almost exclusively.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I eat chicken about 4 days a week. I don't feel weird about it.. I'm going to get meat birds this spring and raise them to eat. Chicken is so expensive at the store and who knows how they were raised. Thats what grosses me out. Eating the unknown. Yuck!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

It's called pragmatism. 6 of my 8 pullets are dual purpose. When the egg-laying done by those machines is finished, I will have stewing chickens. I did have a problem even cooking a chicken while the chicks were in the brooder in the house, but once I got them outside, no problem. I will thank each one in turn, pray for their spirits, and dispatch them as kindly and quickly as I can. I will probably do it at night, when it is pretty dark, just to minimize the stress on the chicken and me. I have as yet never killed anything, and I am 62. I figure it is a lot like taking insulin -- when I was 8 I watched my grandmother give herself insulin shots. It made me queasy, and contributed to me being needle shy. When I started insulin, I had to suck it up, steel myself, read the written how-to, and with no other instruction or help, just do it. I got over myself. When the time comes, that's exactly how I will make myself do it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's just about what it takes...fortitude. Some jobs are best just gotten over with and killing animals is one of these. It's never pleasant but it doesn't have to be a drama either. 

I treat it like most chores I don't particularly enjoy...I get out all the tools and equipment the night before, I truss the birds after removing them calmly from the roosts, go out the next morning real early and just get 'er done. That removes all the drama and pathos of the thing and it becomes much like getting in firewood, canning vegetables or building fence. Just another hard task to be done before winter comes.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am with you 7chicks! I like chicken but not eating any in my back yard!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought the whole thing would be a lot harder for me. My husband calls me "The Goddess of Empathy" when it comes to animals, lol. I just hate to see them hurt or in danger, but I handled the whole culling thing pretty well - at least until my husband cut himself with the razor blade while slicing a chicken's jugular! 
I didn't look at those chickens the way I look at my dogs or my backyard flock of layers. I always looked at them as food, so that helped a lot! Despite the unfortunate accident with the razor blade, surgery to repair the tendon, and forthcoming physical therapy, my husband wants to raise 50 next year! This was his first time killing anything and that was hard. That would be very hard for me to do. The rest of the process i can handle though. We'll see down the road when one of my backyard girls needs to be culled. That will be tougher I think. 
Just finished freezing 9 cups of fresh homemade stock from the carcass of one of them that provided meat for two dinners this week. And today my oldest son said the aroma of the stock reminded him of Thanksgiving! Fresh gravy, anyone?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Doesn't it feel good to produce your own food? It always makes me feel so blessed to think that I can grow~right in my own backyard~fruits, veggies and meat and eggs, when other folks have to buy it at the store. And I can grow it cheaper and healthier! Makes me feel rich. 

I count it a good meal when the only things I have on my plate are what I've grown and processed with my own two hands..that's a good day.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Bee said:


> Doesn't it feel good to produce your own food? It always makes me feel so blessed to think that I can grow~right in my own backyard~fruits, veggies and meat and eggs, when other folks have to buy it at the store. And I can grow it cheaper and healthier! Makes me feel rich.
> 
> I count it a good meal when the only things I have on my plate are what I've grown and processed with my own two hands..that's a good day.


Amen! I consider it a great honor when my family sits down to eat and the first question they ask is "did _______ come from our backyard?" Love it!


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

God is good


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, He most certainly is!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

We had a separation of layers and meat birds. My husband took care of the meat birds and I ignored them and kept in my mind that they were for eating (I did feed them a couple of times when he was gone, but no pets or treats). I name my girls, pet them, and spend time with them. He killed his when the time came and cleaning them wasn't nearly as hard for me as I expected. When we were discussing what to do with the 5 of mine that turned out to be boys he did say though that it would feel weird to kill them since I made them into pets. So, I am caring for an over abundance of roos at the moment (anyone need any in Iowa?), but feel nothing but excitement for a good dinner when I pull a chicken out of the freezer (I was a vegetarian for some years too). Although I will probably be feeding my favorite girls until they die of old age. So, my answer doesn't probably make sense since I'm not consistent on my treatment of the chickens, but that's the way we do it here. Most people I know with chickens eat them if they are boys, mean, or done laying.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I haven't been able to say much meat has been homegrown yet but I have had plenty of food on the table that we have grown. It is very good feeling. I make my own egg bread every other day and could not imagine buying the store bought stuff. It's just not near as good. I'm self employed and when my partner an I take out our sandwiches while at the job, I always see hers and feel the need to offer half of mine! Thick moist yummy bread! Makes the sandwich 100xs better! Especially with home grown lettuce tomatoes and canned pickles! Even homemade mayo! Yum!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

What is egg bread? I'm on a super restrictive diet because I'm breast feeding a baby with food allergies and can't have any dairy/soy. All commercial store bought breads are made with soy flour so I have to bake my own. I love new recipes!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hmmm.. I make my bread with bread flour, eggs, butter, yeast, salt, sugar.. Mix all together and let rise. I ran out of the bread flour and I don't have the bag to see if contains soy. I do know you can order flour online that is soy free etc. the bread is delicious. I will do some research and see what you can do. Making bread is easy.. And if you have fresh eggs its so good. I add extra to mine. The bread makes the best French toast I've ever had.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

This is from the book I use. I assume you have the flour you need after re reading your post..


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohh thank you. I have a vegan margarine I can use as well. The diets intense. I've lost a ton of weight! But she's totally worth it. I have a super busy weekend but I'm going to try this bread on Monday.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Your welcome! Good luck it sounds like its hard work eating like that.


----------

